# KIGALI | Projects & Construction



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kigali *is the capital and largest city of Rwanda. It is near the nation's geographic centre in a region of rolling hills, with a series of valleys and ridges joined by steep slopes. The city has been Rwanda's economic, cultural, and transport hub since it became the capital following independence from Belgian rule in 1962.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Norrsken Kigali U/C*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

_*IRCAD Africa U/C*_


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*GIRINZU VILLAGE U/C



































*


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

I've visited Kigali 2 times, it's the cleanest and safest country in Africa. Also ecological friendly!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Nobelia Tower



























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Imbuga City Walk | Completed





































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Isange Estate



































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Inzovu Mall*

French Company “Groupe Duval” sets to construct an Environmental Friendly Commercial building Near Kigali Convention Centre



https://www.hooza.rw/french-company-groupe-duval-sets-to-construct-an-environmental-friendly-commercial-building-near-kigali-convention-centre/


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Norrsken Foundation’s hub opens in Rwanda, to house 1,000 entrepreneurs by next year*










Norrsken Foundation's hub opens in Rwanda, to house 1,000 entrepreneurs by next year


In 2019, Swedish coworking space and investment fund Norrsken Foundation announced the launch of its first entrepreneurship hub outside the Scandinavian nation in Rwanda. The center, located in Kigali, has finally opened up to the region, though it is happening in two phases. The first, which...




techcrunch.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Bwiza Riverside Homes U/C

























































































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*International School of Kigali*

*FBW Group to deliver $5m Kigali school campus masterplan*

Leading architecture and engineering firm FBW Group is working with the International School of Kigali (ISK) to create a 21st Century ‘green’ campus in the Rwandan capital.

The ambitious $5m project will deliver a centre of learning for 500 students, with modern classrooms, state-of-the-art laboratories, a ‘maker space’ and first-class sports facilities on a 2.3 hectares site in Kibagabaga.

The phased development will be the internationally accredited, non-profit school’s permanent campus for its pupils, who range in age from pre-kindergarten through to Grade 12.










International School of Kigali Building, Rwanda - e-architect


International School of Kigali Rwanda building, East Africa: FBW Group $5m campus masterplan, 21st Century ‘green’ campus in Rwandan capital




www.e-architect.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kigali Innovation City Masterplan

Kigali, 17 December 2021* – Africa50, the pan-African investment platform, Rwanda Development Board (RDB) and the Ministry of ICT and Innovation of Rwanda unveiled the urban masterplan for the development of the Kigali Innovation City (KIC) project, during an official ceremony organized in Kigali.

The masterplan serves as the blueprint for the 61 hectares KIC site which entails the development and construction of a mixed-use world-class and smart innovation hub, which is aimed at developing cutting-edge solutions to help stimulate economic growth in Rwanda, the region and on a continental basis.

KIC already houses two world-class universities – Carnegie Mellon University Africa and Africa Leadership University. A third university, the University of Rwanda Centre of Biomedical Engineering and e-health, is under construction. The rest of the development will include additional universities, Grade A office spaces, research and development facilities, and start-up business incubators, alongside supporting facilities for retail, hospitality, and accommodation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471920265038905352


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Rwanda Heart Centre



*





























https://rwandadispatch.com/rwanda-s-first-lady-launches-construction-of-a-heart-centre/


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Kicukiro flyover to be complete by June 2022*


















Kicukiro flyover to be complete by June 2022


The City of Kigali has announced that the road from Sonatubes-Gahanga- Akagera bridge road will be completed in June 2022. It will include a flyover and a roundabout around...




www.newtimes.co.rw


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Irebero Tower being proposed for kigali.



































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*A new masterplan for a sustainable future: the Complete Communites of Kinyinya Hill.

Kigali Green City.












































A new masterplan for a sustainable future: the Complete Communites of Kinyinya Hill - TAMassociati


Green City Kigali Royal institute of British Architects (RIBA) International Design Competition: finalist The defining context of our times is a great volatility in climatic, economic and social conditions. It demands a fundamental rethinking of the design of our environments and the management...




www.tamassociati.org




*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> _*IRCAD Africa U/C*_
> 
> View attachment 2288753
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515012153178300418


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The City of #Kigali has begun implementing Smart City Bus Shelter project that will have LED advertising /Entertainment screens, LED Lighting, bigger capacity seating, WIFI & other electrical accessories like charging ports that will help those who use public transport. 1/2

The First Phase of the project is going to start with the construction of 20 new Bus Shelters along the road Airport-Chez Lando- Gishushu- Kimihurura-Payage. The second phase of 22 bus shelters will immediately start in other various roads in Kigali. 2/2*





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506218361616846854


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*RMT Offices U/C






































*


----------

